

Hard Problems - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.com/2013/01/03/hard-problems/

======
canisld
solving "hard" problems is great, but a product is more than "hard" problems,
there are lots of "soft" problems that results in making a viable product a
difficult task.

~~~
bratfarrar
Agree completely.

